# Dashers beware...



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Not sure if everyone is aware of this but Door Dash has now given the customer the ability to track our every move and apparently from the time we accept the offer. 
This is a HUGE problem if you take as many stacked orders as I do. You know someone is going to get pissed when they watch us going in the opposite direction from there location. They can see everything. I've had two customers apologize for the lengthy wait time at the restaurant (Cheesecake Factory) so they can even see that. 
I've also received a phone call from an old lady two minutes after accepting the offer, telling me I'm going the wrong way. I told her I was on my way to the restaurant. Relax!!
I guess DD thinks it's cutesy but I think it's a horrible idea and you will too, trust me lol


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Drive in circles around the block. Give them something fun to watch.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

DD, Dumb and Dumber!!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I always assumed they could. I’m accustomed to riders doing it on Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Just don’t answer your phone when the customer calls. It is a safety violation anyways.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Just don't answer your phone when the customer calls. It is a safety violation anyways.


I rarely do and if someone asks about why delivery took longer than they expected(even if it's on time), I just tell them the company sometimes adds orders in between and I must obey my app master.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

So you are complaining about being caught gaming the system?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Skip has always had that but I've only ever had 1 stacked order in over a year.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

ups and Amazon do this so why not dd. I know I'm not the only drop off


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> I've also received a phone call from an old lady two minutes after accepting the offer, telling me I'm going the wrong way. I told her I was on my way to the restaurant. Relax!!


I've ordered from both DoorDash and UberEATS as I'm interested to see what customer sees.

That seems like way too much info to me though. I understand once you're at the restaurant and waiting which I did see with DD. But before that, seems a bit intrusive.

What if you're at the cx house visiting a friend and they're at work. That would be something. Would suck for those people.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> That seems like way too much info to me though. I understand once you're at the restaurant and waiting which I did see with DD. But before that, seems a bit intrusive.


While I don't do DD anymore, it's good because then customers have no excuse to not be waiting at the door when you arrive. They may actually pay attention more, unlike the Eats customers.

Intrusive yes. But it could be worse like Eats where customers get our name, pic, license plate # and make/model/year/color of your vehicle. Next they'll want to know my blood type.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Time to ignore the texts and calls.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I've ordered from both DoorDash and UberEATS as I'm interested to see what customer sees.
> 
> That seems like way too much info to me though. I understand once you're at the restaurant and waiting which I did see with DD. But before that, seems a bit intrusive.
> 
> What if you're at the cx house visiting a friend and they're at work. That would be something. Would suck for those people.


I dont understand what your saying visiting a friend while who is at work


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> I dont understand what your saying visiting a friend while who is at work


In other words, you're having an affair with the customer's wife while waiting there for orders.

There was a story, I believe in Argentina, where an uber driver was driving under his friend's account. He ended up picking up his wife and taking her to her lover's place.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Did she not notice that her driver looked awfully familiar?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware of this but Door Dash has now given the customer the ability to track our every move and apparently from the time we accept the offer.
> This is a HUGE problem if you take as many stacked orders as I do. You know someone is going to get pissed when they watch us going in the opposite direction from there location. They can see everything. I've had two customers apologize for the lengthy wait time at the restaurant (Cheesecake Factory) so they can even see that.
> I've also received a phone call from an old lady two minutes after accepting the offer, telling me I'm going the wrong way. I told her I was on my way to the restaurant. Relax!!
> I guess DD thinks it's cutesy but I think it's a horrible idea and you will too, trust me lol


Not new at all ,


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Did she not notice that her driver looked awfully familiar?


https://www.barstoolsports.com/iowa...ng-on-him-when-he-picked-up-her-and-her-lover
Sorry, he picked both them up at same time. So, my original story is a little off.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

It's basically the same on Uber. Just explain that it's similar to pizza delivery. Pizza delivery guys will usually carry out 2-3 orders at once and bounce around a few neighborhoods hustling to get you the food. It's not always a personalized food service.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> In other words, you're having an affair with the customer's wife while waiting there for orders.
> 
> There was a story, I believe in Argentina, where an uber driver was driving under his friend's account. He ended up picking up his wife and taking her to her lover's place.


oh but it that case I really dont see how the husband would be ordering if he wasnt hokevand if the wife ordered it would be her phone


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware of this but Door Dash has now given the customer the ability to track our every move and apparently from the time we accept the offer.
> This is a HUGE problem if you take as many stacked orders as I do. You know someone is going to get pissed when they watch us going in the opposite direction from there location. They can see everything. I've had two customers apologize for the lengthy wait time at the restaurant (Cheesecake Factory) so they can even see that.
> I've also received a phone call from an old lady two minutes after accepting the offer, telling me I'm going the wrong way. I told her I was on my way to the restaurant. Relax!!
> I guess DD thinks it's cutesy but I think it's a horrible idea and you will too, trust me lol


I dont think they can see the car gps till u pick up the food. Jump tasks and dont mark the 2nd order picjed up till u deliver the first one


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

UE customers can track you. Only after you hit Start Delivery, AFAIK. 

It’s only affected me twice. Once, guy was drunk. Texted me “Where the **** are you going. I live by Xxxx”. I texted back “You’re also not the only person who orders food on Saturday night.” He was all sheepish when I delivered his McCrap. 

Other one texted me “I hope my food isn’t cold when you get here.” When I delivered it, he was all joking. I explained stacked orders to him and told me the app routes me to the first order placed first. He was nice about it, but I think he reported a late delivery. 

When I got the notification from Uber the next day, I screenshoted it and sent it to Uber and suggested they not give me stacked orders that were in opposite directions.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> He was all sheepish when I delivered his McCrap.


McCrap, I'm lovin' it!!! That is the best word describing them. ?


----------

